# H: Large IG Praetorian Collection W: Cash UK SELLER



## Wolfy (Sep 11, 2011)

Without further ado I'll get right down to it. My current Praetorian build (Infantry heavy, as it should be) doesnt really work in the current edition of 40K, and I have kind of fallen out with them. Link this with the fact that not many people at my local gaming club play 40K anymore, I have a rather large amount of potential money sat around doing not much.

Images of the painted things can be found at the link below, you'll have to excuse the poor quality photographs, my lightbox fell to bits  Other photos are available on request.

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa65/wolfy175/ArcticWolf Painting Services/IG Praetorians/

So, Heres the list;

*Items in bold are painted to a high tabletop standard (See pics)*

Items that are underlined are conversions

*5 Objective markers using the Praetorian Casualty markers *
Guardsman Marbo (With a bundle of TNT)
*Yarrick*
*Officer of the Fleet*
*Master of Ordnance*
*Astropath*
*Senior Officer (Converted from the DKOK commander)*
*Overseer*
*Lord Commissar*
*2 Commissars with various equipment*
Commissar
Techpriest
*Standard Bearer*
*Officer with Power Sword and Laspistol*
*4 Officers with chainswords and Las Pistols*
*4 Veterans (Multiple poses)*
*Veteran Sergeant (The original commander from the Praetorian box)*
Veteran Sergeant (As above)
2 Veterans (Multiple poses)
*6 Standing Infantry*
*9 Kneeling Infantry*
48 Standing Infantry
45 Kneeling Infantry
*3 MEltaguns*
3 MEltaguns
*3 Medics*
2 Medics
*3 Grenade Launchers*
2 Grenade Launchers
*2 Flamers*
2 Flamers
*4 Buglers*
1 Bugler
*4 Missile Launcher Teams*
Missile Launcher Team
*14 Kasrkin including officer, flamer, plasma and grenade launcher (Headswapped to have pith helmets/gasmasks from Ramshackle Games)*
10 Kasrkin including officer,melta and plasma (Headswapped to have pith helmets/gasmasks from Ramshackle Games)
*6 Lascannon Teams on Secret Weapon Miniatures Trench Bases*
*3 Heavy Bolter/Autocannon teams on Secret Weapon Miniatures Trench Bases (Gatling Guns)*
*2 Mortar Crewmen (The ones holding the shell)*
*10 Rough Riders (Including officer on Lion)*
10 unassembled Rough Riders
8 Dwarf Grenadier Guardsmen (Ratlings)
10 Highly Detailed Scratch Sculpted Praetorian Ogryns (Converted by Col. Gravis - pics here http://colgravis.blogspot.com/search/label/C091 )

*1 Heavily Converted Baneblade (see pics)*
*Basilisk*

Steam Tanks

*Hellhound*
*2 Leman Russ Battle Tanks *
*Executioner*
*Punisher*
*Demolisher*
2 Steam Tank chassis
*3 Old style walkers (When they could have the gatling assault cannons) - not the frog ones, the square chassis ones, and converted crew. *
1 Converted Chimera/Truck.

I have a price in mind for this lot, and I'm (firstly) looking for serious offers for the lot or parts (Dont mind breaking it down). Successful offers for the lot will be shipped in a custom cut Battlefoam case (The strap has snapped but otherwise perfect)

Thanks a lot

-Wolfy/Ralph


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you have a price in mind, could you please enlighten the rest of us? An expected price for the whole thing and an average price per squad would be helpful.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 11, 2011)

New list wiht individual Prices; Will add discounts for multiple buys, looking for a quick sale. Prices calculated from the going rate on ebay minus a bit

Painted
5 Objective markers using the Praetorian Casualty markers (£2 Each £9 for 10)
Yarrick (£6)
Officer of the Fleet (£3)
Master of Ordnance (£3)
Astropath (£3)
Senior Officer (Converted from the DKOK commander) (£5)
Overseer (£2)
Lord Commissar (£4)
Commissar with Power Fist (£4)
Commissar with Riding Crop/Bolt Pistol (£4)
Standard Bearer (£7)
Officer with Power Sword and Laspistol (£3)
4 Officers with chainswords and Las Pistols (£6 each £21 for 4)
4 Veterans (Multiple poses) (£2 each £6 for 4)
Veteran Sergeant (The original commander from the Praetorian box) (£3 Each)

6 Standing Infantry (£3 each £16 for 6)
9 Kneeling Infantry (£3 each £25 for 9)
3 MEltaguns (£7 Each £20 for 3)
3 Medics (£4 Each £10 for 3)

3 Grenade Launchers (£5 Each £13 for 3)
2 Flamers (£5 Each £9 for 2)
4 Buglers (£7 Each £25 for 4)
4 Missile Launcher Teams (£8 Each £30 for 4)
14 Kasrkin including officer, flamer, plasma and grenade launcher (Headswapped to have pith helmets/gasmasks from Ramshackle Games) (£4 Each £52 for 14)
6 Lascannon Teams on Secret Weapon Miniatures Trench Bases (£11 Each £60 for 6)
3 Heavy Bolter/Autocannon teams on Secret Weapon Miniatures Trench Bases (Gatling Guns) (£11 Each £30 for 3)
2 Mortar Crewmen (The ones holding the shell) (£2 Each £3 for both)
10 Rough Riders (Including officer on Lion) (£6 Each £55 for 10)

1 Heavily Converted Baneblade (see pics) (£25)
Basilisk(£20)

Steam Tanks

Hellhound (£10)
2 Leman Russ Battle Tanks (£10)
Executioner (£10)
Punisher (£10)
Demolisher (£10)
3 Old style walkers (When they could have the gatling assault cannons) - not the frog ones, the square chassis ones, and converted crew. (£20 for 3)

Unpainted

Guardsman Marbo (With a bundle of TNT) (£2)
Commissar Power sword and plasma pistol (£4)
Techpriest (£2)
Veteran Sergeant (As above) (£3)
2 Veterans (Multiple poses) (£2 Each)
48 Standing Infantry (£3 Each £21 for 8)
45 Kneeling Infantry (£3 Each £25 for 9)
3 MEltaguns (£7 Each £20 for 3)
2 Medics (£4 Each £6 for 2)
2 Grenade Launchers (£5 Each £8 for 2)
2 Flamers (£5 Each £8 for 2)
1 Bugler (£7 Each)
Missile Launcher Team (£8 Each)
10 Kasrkin including officer,melta and plasma (Headswapped to have pith helmets/gasmasks from Ramshackle Games) (£3 each £27 for 10)
10 unassembled Rough Riders (£30 for 10)
8 Dwarf Grenadier Guardsmen (Ratlings) (£2 each £13 for 8)
10 Highly Detailed Scratch Sculpted Praetorian Ogryns (Converted by Col. Gravis - pics here http://colgravis.blogspot.com/search/label/C091 ) (£11 Each £100 for 10)
2 Steam Tank chassis (£5 for both)
1 Converted Chimera/Truck. (£5)


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 11, 2011)

Selling the lot for £850 need to sell them quickly.


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

PM sent, I may also be interesed in your punisher, but I'll see how my funds go.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 11, 2011)

Just a quick note to say that the Praetorians are now up on eBay and can be found here: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/wolfy175/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686

I will be adding the rest of the lots (Mainly the majority of the infantry) tomorrow as I’m now bored of adding new listings haha. 

Good luck to any bidders. 

Regards

Ralph.


----------

